# JMRI/Sprogg Programming Issue



## rmssch89 (Apr 1, 2013)

When I program a QSI decoder in service mode on a programming track using JMRI I can open up a throttle to test the changes and they all work fine. However, when I switch back to operations mode with the Sprogg acting as a command station the loco will either not run at all or will jerk along and flicker its lights. Any ideas of why this is happening?


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Dirty track and or wheels.


----------



## rmssch89 (Apr 1, 2013)

I forgot to mention that in my case the programming track is the the running track as well, I just switch between the two modes in JMRI. For example, at the moment the locomotive has began to run, but the mars light will not function, yet it will in service mode.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

So the locomotive will run in programming mode or does it jerk?


----------



## rmssch89 (Apr 1, 2013)

In programming mode it will run just fine with all functions working properly.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

It should not run in programming mode. The power is supposed to be reduced to protect the decoder while programming. Sounds like yours is backward.


----------



## rmssch89 (Apr 1, 2013)

Any idea how to fix this? Although all my other locomotives, none of which have a QSI decoder, all work fine.


----------

